# New Table Saw Purchase



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

I have decided to purchase a new table saw. I have to remain within a budget. (STILL HAVE A WIFE) Having said that. I will be able to spend around $600.00, US dollars. Here is my question, I have looked at Dewalt's, Ridgid, Porter Cable and some others. I have ruled out some saws, but I may have missed a good saw.

I would like to purchase a 10" saw. I would like to be able to make accurate cuts and have the possibility to make at least a 1/2" dado cuts. The miter slots, need to also be accurate if possible. 

So the question is, does anyone have a preference of table saws. I have looked at some of the cheaper models and did not feel at this time like I want to buy these lesser machines. 

Any ideas or suggestions will be appreciated. I have to move quickly now as wife has plans for this money if not used soon.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Tagwatts1 said:


> I have decided to purchase a new table saw. I have to remain within a budget. (STILL HAVE A WIFE) Having said that. I will be able to spend around $600.00, US dollars. Here is my question, I have looked at Dewalt's, Ridgid, Porter Cable and some others. I have ruled out some saws, but I may have missed a good saw.
> 
> I would like to purchase a 10" saw. I would like to be able to make accurate cuts and have the possibility to make at least a 1/2" dado cuts. The miter slots, need to also be accurate if possible.
> 
> ...


I think in that price range, Either the PC or the Ridgid r4512 would be a good choice. Both have the same capacity, the PC a bit more power.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I did the Craftsman 21833 a few months ago, the clone to the Ridgid 4512. Quite happy, and ended up under $400. 15 amp vs 13 amp and the dado throat plate included (dado plate an extra $25 with the 4512, and they would only come down to $450). Fair fence system on either saw, but i replaced with an Incra TS-LS which was part of the plan anyway. 

Since then, i've added a 240 volt circuit to my shop. Had i done that first, some of the used saws i passed up would have worked. The 240 cost me right at $100 with 2 drops (going to add a third for convenience) plus lunch for an electrician friend. Few people have 240 volt, so the used market for 240 tools is not nearly as competitive--just something else to consider.

earl


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Look at the bosch 4100


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've used numerous table saws over the years, and I think the best saw for that amount of money is the Hitachi C10FL. I bought my first one at Lowe's for $499. I liked it so much that I went back and bought a second one. The original one is in my home shop, where everything is kept clean and sharp. Only a handful of people help me in my home shop - where I build prototypes. All of my employees have home shops and ALL of them prefer the C10FL over whatever they have at home - some even bring wood here to make the cuts - because they know they will get a great cut. At my business that manufactures concrete forms, everyone in the warehouse uses the Hitachi C10FL - so much more that the other saws are buried behind inventory. I am not totally thrilled with the dust collector (it is too flat for my liking), but it takes about 2- minutes to remove the back plate (6- screws) and it cleans-up very easily. I am yet to see one of these set-up correctly in a Lowe's Store, but it took me less than 20 minutes to set-up the second one to make dead-on perfect cuts. If I need a third saw, I will get another one of these. Except for the dust collector, I like everything about them.
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

OPG3 said:


> I've used numerous table saws over the years, and I think the best saw for that amount of money is the Hitachi C10FL.
> Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


Except from what I can tell, Hitachi doesn't make it any more?

http://www.hitachipowertools.com/index/main-navigation/tools.aspx?d=11,4


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks all for the input. I have looked again at the 4100 Bosch, but understand that parts are hard to get for this saw at present. I am leaning a bit toward the Dewalt, or the saw that was mentioned at sears. But here again, I understand it is also a Bosch relabeled. After a bit of research, it appears this saw is a product of Dewalt origin. It was mentioned that 240 V Saws can be found and I am going to check that out as well. I appreciate the information. I will have hurry to be might wife to the cash.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't ignore the used market. I had a Jet contractors saw I used for years (good saw but over your budget) but happened upon a guy selling 2 year old equipment due to an allergy to sawdust. I got a Delta cabinet saw & 5 other pieces of equipment for $1300. A steal, at the time the saw alone was worth $1800 ($3000 now). It's cheaper to buy from an individual than the stores. Look around before you decide.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

+1 on the used market. Contractor saws (the ones with a cast iron top, and belt driven induction motor) such as the Ridgid 4512 or Porter Cable PCB27TS will give you a far more mileage for many years then any of the job site or bench top saws.

I bought a craftsman 113.xxxxxx table saw from craigslist a few years ago, put a new fence on it, as well as custom made wings. This replaced a newer a job site saw (that I bought new) and haven't looked back since.

That said, I know many who are able to do fine work with getting started with the Dewalt or Bosch, as these are probably the two best job site saws out there. However, these saws are still light weight with more vibration, as well as smaller trunnions. Over time it may become more and more difficult to keep these to the tolerances you are looking for when cutting joinery.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

I've had two DeWalt 10" TS's over the last 15 or so years. The first was used in my commercial business by employees and lasted for five years or so. The second is in my home shop and has lasted 10 years or so. Newer models of the same saw are out and I highly endorse DeWalt. I've not used to many other contractor saws but the ones I did use in my business couldn't hold up to the daily grind, especially by employees and in the field.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Most "contractor" saws, the Craftsman 21833 included, come pre-wired at 120 volt but can be reconfigured to 240 volt. The swap on mine was fairly easy, except for the part when i had to fish the tiny jumper out of the dust collection hose with a long magnet. The plug needs to be cut off and changed as well. When you look at the specs, it will give the voltage at 120/240 and the amps at 15/7.5 (for example) if it's dual voltage. You don't save electricity and don't gain power--but definitely get better starting. Some Grizzly saws are shipped at 240 and can be stepped down to 120, but they sort of discourage that.

For the money ($350 +/-), i'm really happy to have bought new. That said--if i'd known that i was going to run the 240 line that soon, for $500 i could have gotten a pretty decent cabinet saw used. So few people have 240 that there is less competition among buyers. If one was willing to invest in 3 phase converter--great saws can be had for about the same money. 

earl


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I have the Ridgid R4512 and am very happy with it. Here's a link to a good video review of the saw: RIDGID 10" 13 amp Professional Table Saw R4512 - Real World Review & How To - YouTube


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

If it is not too late to add my two cents...
I purchased a Craftsman table saw a year or two ago for around $400 if I am not mistaken. It has an aluminum table with two extensions and is 10" with a laser which I never use. I like the saw for its price, but if I had my choice I would have waited to save up for a better one. The miter slots are not standard 3/4" and the arbor only accepts a dado stack up to 1/2 inch. I find that the miter slots are the most problem since I can't purchase ready-made accessories. 
I wish you good luck and safe woodworking with whatever saw you do get.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

I was going to suggest the JET with a cast top - that is until I just looked at the current price of approximately what I have - oh my they have gotten expensive over the past few years. But with that said, any JET table saw even used might be worth a look and consideration. An older version with the Delta T2 fence, a segmented belt and a good blade will leave slick cuts and be accurate as well if 'tuned'.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I also have some Dewalt tools which I would endorse. However Dewalt was bought out last year and the quality seems to have suffered as a result. Dewalt, Porter Cable & Black & Decker are now owned by the same company. (I wouldn't take anything for my Porter Cable tools but would be cautious in buying new ones.)


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

First, I must say I appreciate all of the info. It seems to me personal preference is the issue to be solved. It sounds like for the amount of money I have to spend, that each of the saws have some pros and cons. I think, with that said, because of close proximity of a store handling all of the above mentioned saws, I will purchase the PC Saw. Thanks again to all who responded to my question.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Who purchased DeWalt, PC and B&D?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bradleytavares said:


> Who purchased DeWalt, PC and B&D?


From wiki....

Black & Decker
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search
Black & Decker Corporation Black & Decker Logo
Type Subsidiary of Stanley Black & Decker
Industry Power tools, home improvement products, hardware, fastening technology
Founded 1910
Founder(s) S. Duncan Black
Alonzo G. Decker
Headquarters Towson, Maryland, U.S.
Key people Nolan D. Archibald ceo
Products Power tools
Revenue US$ 6.09 billion (FY 2008)[1]
Net income US$ 293.6 million (FY 2008)[1]
Employees 27,000
Parent Stanley Black & Decker
Website Consumer Website

Black & Decker Corporation is an American manufacturer of power tools and accessories, hardware and home improvement products, and technology based fastening systems. On March 12, 2010, Black & Decker merged with Stanley Works to become Stanley Black & Decker.[2] It remains as a wholly owned subsidiary of that company, but maintains its own headquarters in Towson, Maryland; a suburb of Baltimore.
Contents

1 Brands
2 Company timeline
3 References
4 Further reading
5 External links

Brands

Black & Decker (the corporation) is distinct from "Black & Decker" the brand; more than one corporation uses the brand. In particular, "Black & Decker" branded household products in the Americas (but outside of Brazil) are marketed by a division of Spectrum Brands, a consumer products corporation based in Madison, Wisconsin. In December 2012, Spectrum Brands also purchased Black & Decker's hardware and home improvement division.[3] Brands include:

DeWalt
Porter-Cable
Delta Machinery (sold)
DeVilbiss Air Power
Kwikset (sold)
Baldwin (sold)
Weiser Lock (sold)
Price Pfister (sold)
Emhart Teknologies
Oldham Blades
Black and Decker Firestorm
Vector
DustBuster


So you can draw whatever conclusions you want to, I guess!


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

About 7 years ago I was in the same situation, with about the same amount of money to spend. After months of looking at the new saws that I could afford I came across a 1980's Delta Unisaw with a 54" Unifence that was in good condition for $600. It only took some minor cleaning, lubrication, and new belts to bring it back into perfect working order. I thank myself every time that I use it that I did not buy one of those other new saws. My Unisaw is more accurate than I am, has more power than I will likely ever need, and will likely last me the rest of my life. If I had bought one of those other saws I would likely be looking for a replacement for it by now and would be continually unhappy with it's deficiencies.

2 years ago my #2 son was looking for a table saw. I talked him out of buying a new saw and helped him find a used Delta Contractors saw in good condition for $250. It is also proving to be a good investment since it is also very accurate, and although it only has the 1.5/2 hp motor he is very happy with the results that he is getting with it. My only complaint with his saw is that it has no cabinet below the saw to contain the sawdust, and the saw's design makes it very difficult to improve this. Still, as a lighter weight more portable saw than my Unisaw, it is very accurate, powerful, and designed to last.

Charley


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Electrical wiring*



greenacres2 said:


> Since then, i've added a 240 volt circuit to my shop. Had i done that first, some of the used saws i passed up would have worked. The 240 cost me right at $100 with 2 drops (going to add a third for convenience) plus lunch for an electrician friend. Few people have 240 volt, so the used market for 240 tools is not nearly as competitive--just something else to consider.
> 
> earl


Hi, Earl.

Your reply will be useful to me. 

I want to install a 240 volts circuit in my garage for a 15 amps. Which one are the AWG cables that I can use taking into account that the circuit will be used to feed some power tools? I have one of these to be used for my house's air conditioners but I don't want to overcharge it.
I know that a qualified electric technician shall be contacted to this job but, I think that knowing the cable's AWG number is a good starting point.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Earl.
> 
> Your reply will be useful to me.
> 
> ...


I would use #12 wire, but you really only need #14ga for 15amp according to the NEC.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

I used #12, and installed 2 outlets on the line. That said, i only use one tool at a time. The dust collector is on the same circuit as the garage door opener--so it's kind of on its own circuit also.

earl


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Earl, Dick.

Thank you very much for your support.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

IC31 said:


> I was going to suggest the JET with a cast top - that is until I just looked at the current price of approximately what I have - oh my they have gotten expensive over the past few years. But with that said, any JET table saw even used might be worth a look and consideration. An older version with the Delta T2 fence, a segmented belt and a good blade will leave slick cuts and be accurate as well if 'tuned'.


I just looked at what I have [General International 50-185 M1 10" Table Saw 2hp 115/230 Volt with 2 Case-iron Wings with 30" Rail]. You are right about prices. $650 when I bought it, now $995 on Amazon today.

Price aside I love my General Int'l. (Dust collection could be better.) fence is light years better than the Craftsman it replaced.


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. Because, I had a discount coupon of $100 and an add on of 5% off, I have purchased the Ridgid R4512. I am now waiting for my son to show up so we can put the beast together. It is heavy as noted. I hope this turns out the way we want it to. Again I thank all of you for your input and thoughts.


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe that the AWG of a wire for carrying 240 V @ 15 amps, depends on the length of the run from the service panel to your shop or tool. I didn't see anything about the length of the run so it would be hard for anyone to give you an accurate estimate. Please calculate the length of the cable you will need and check with an AWG chart.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

Craftsman has the same table saw as ridgid, with different colors, and you may be able to get that on sale, or find a sears coupon of some kind.


Ok, just read thru all the posts and see you purchased the Ridgid with discounts, GREAT! I have a Ridgid as well, an older model than yours, (TS3650), but I am very happy with it and it is accurrate still. Also, the mobility of the saw is a major plus; though I generally only move it a few feet back and forth, the design makes it just a casual part of the shop layout, rather than a nuisance.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

*Another Idea...*

Gosh... I was thinking you should buy my Rockwell! (Pictures in my uploads.) I now have 2 months to sell it. (Update will be in another thread). You can stand a nickle on it, start it up... Get bored. Also very quiet.

I would say right now, the market is still ripe for used iron. Saw a nice Grizzly's 10' Shop Saw on Craig's list this morning for $700... which I thought I could talk down to $550-$600 in a heartbeat.

I guess it really depends on what you want to do, how accurate and how much space you have for it. Shop or Cabinet saws are not that portable without a pallet jack.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

williamm said:


> I believe that the AWG of a wire for carrying 240 V @ 15 amps, depends on the length of the run from the service panel to your shop or tool. I didn't see anything about the length of the run so it would be hard for anyone to give you an accurate estimate. Please calculate the length of the cable you will need and check with an AWG chart.


Anything less than a couple of 100 feet and 12GA should be fine! There are all kind of AWG charts out there, that will tell you that it depends on the insulation and all kind of things. The National Electric Code should be a good guide, though local jurisdictions may have even stricter guidelines. Your electrician *should* know the codes for your area. That said, I have seen "licensed electricians"(they may have been licensed, but electrician was debatable) do some really strange things!


----------



## pdiesel75 (Oct 26, 2012)

Frank,

I know what you are going thru! I used a very old Delta 10" Contractors Saw for a while, but it did not have the power needed to cut hardwood. I would recommend checking on Craigslist for someone who might have upgraded to a more expensive model or not using it at all. I personally just recently purchased a the Porter Cable B270TS from Lowes and I am extremely pleased. Not sure if you are familiar with Steve Ramsey from youtube, but it is the same one he has. Check out the link below and price should be within your budget! Good luck!

Rich

Porter Cable Product Details for 10" Stationary Table Saw - Model # PCB270TS


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

@Taggwatts--congrats, i very much like its cousin--hope you did as well. I've since added an Incra TS system. The factory fence was okay, but once i dialed in the Incra...dead on every time with no tape measure.

@Jack--back in January i bought the Craftsman for around $350 cash/new. I don't recall all the discounts, but i posted them when i did it.

@MAFoElffen--long time, no see. So your saw is finally on its way?? Hope all is well!!

earl


----------

